# Help me identify this fish please!



## Shonnex (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased this fish at the local petsmart in a tank of "assorted african cichlids." Please tell me if you think you can identify its species or if it is some type of hybrid?

Thanks very much!


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

looks like a zebra cichlid to me... but im no cichlid expert.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

female kenyi..looks like i have one..the males are yellow with dark stripes


----------



## Shonnex (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys, i bought it thinking it was a demasoni but doing my own reserach i agree so far i think its either a female kenyi or some kind of hybrid... def not a peacock, she (maybe?) holds her own ground and gets up in the face of anybody coming in her zone.... any more thoughts or guesses of the species or hybrid would be greatly appreciated!!! thank you!:fish10:


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Agree, female Kenyi.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A non-breeder, since you will never be 100% sure what she is, and you would never want to sell or distribute the fry with a guess as a name - it could screw up someone's plans to breed them as they are in nature. It's a Kenyi-like fish from an assorted African cichlid tank...that's what it should always be.

Nice healthy fish though.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Nicely stated. Thank you.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

your welcome that's not a hybrid..its a pure blood female kenyi..I know i have African hybrids


----------



## Shonnex (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for the replys, i wasn't planning on "breeding" it but it looks like some people think its a pure kenyi so i'll just see when she grows up and post some more pics, i like her though and glad to have her


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Hate to diasgree, but it cant be a maison?


----------

